# All fish no chips



## Lensmeister (May 15, 2005)

Walking along a beach a few years ago I saw this ..... thought maybe a still life or such like ... had a old graney film in the back up camera whipped it out and snapped.  Thought maybe that'll work ........ it didn't  :thumbdown:


----------

